# Unfaithful spouses: When did you realize how big your mistake was?



## OlgaRV (May 1, 2017)

A few years ago I came across a story, can't remember if it was here or somewhere else, where a man who had cheated on his wife told about the exact moment when the full realization of what he had done hit him like a ton of bricks. He said that despite being reconciled with his wife and having had many talks about his infidelity it was only when one day, while driving, he heard the lyrics of a song that said something like "when I saw your blue eyes cry..." that it finally dawned on him how much he must have hurt her with what he did. 

I was just thinking about this story and I wanted to know when did you guys have this moment of realization?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

No answers, might be better to go to Wayward section in Surviving Infidelity, it looks like here no-one had any epiphany or all are betrayed spouses.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

OlgaRV said:


> I was just thinking about this story and I wanted to know when did you guys have this moment of realization?


Not all people who cheat on their spouses, ever regret their infidelity or consider any of it to be a mistake at all.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Personal said:


> Not all people who cheat on their spouses, ever regret their infidelity or consider any of it to be a mistake at all.


And do they ever _really_ understand the full weight of the pain they cause? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

QuietRiot said:


> And do they ever _really_ understand the full weight of the pain they cause? I highly doubt it.


Some do and some don't, and of those that do there are plenty who think their behaviour was justified.

And life goes on.


----------

